# Random Idea Singles Weekend Away



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


This is I know a random idea but wondered as we are having single meet up in London whether anyone would be interested in perhaps a weekend away somewhere to meet other FF's from other areas.


If you are interested / not interested let me know, also whether you would like 1 night or 2 nights and prefer UK or Ireland initially.


Obviously it might take a fair bit of organising but would try and get a discount on accommodation, (book twin rooms for those happy to share or solo rooms for those not so keen or who have children), flights etc depending on numbers.  Or maybe book a cottage or something. I would be planning to make it so that it was affordable for all as know many of us are self funding.


Let me know and if it is a goer I might be asking for some help. Or if anyone has other ideas speak up and also let me know your thoughts.


You can vote three times - once for if you are interested, once for Ireland or UK, once for one night or two nights.


LOL


F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

lovely idea Fraggles   

I voted UK as difficult for me to fly with twins (need 2 adults)
Happy with 1 or 2 nights so did not express a preference

timing wise prob earliest I could personally do would be Aug/Sept as twins too little before then.....

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Great idea- assuming I am not too broke.


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Fraggles

Good idea - you should get a new job as FF Singles Social Events Coordinator   .

I might be interested depending on when and where - I've voted for UK as it's much easier to drive with my LO (plus I seem to have lost my passport   ).

B xx


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Fraggles,

I'd be interested depending on when it is and how used to my little ones I am by then. The one thing that may complicate matters for me is that I don't have a car - madness, eh?! (Well I decided to spend the savings on trying to have babies instead! ) It may be do-able depending on where it is. I have no preference as to number of nights and have gone for UK as I'm sure I wouldn't be organised enough to sort out passports for all of us in time or capable enough to manage two little ones on a long journey. (My passport ran out last Friday - it feels really odd to not have one at the moment!)

x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hiya Fraggles


I love the idea  .  


crazywench - I'm even crazier, not only do I not have a car I wouldn't know how to drive one if I did   .  Hey ho 'where there's a will...' (that should be our singlies moto).  I like a challenge   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Open to any ideas but possibly thinking of seeing if we can get a cottage(s) somewhere as thinking we could meet up somewhere at lunch time with LO's but if we could descend on cottages then in the evening mums can relax with safe knowledge LO's are safe upstairs in bedroom. But that depends on what people think and whether people are happy with sharing cottages if we can get or would prefer hotels but then thought mums might be restricted in the evening with what they can do if hotel or b and b.

Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions gratefully received. I was thinking "off season" e.g Sept time for budget reasons.

F x


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Fraggles

I think a cottage(s) is a great idea - that is definitely easier than hotel rooms when you have LOs.  And we could maybe coordinate so we each bring some items of food and cook together in the evening.  Might take a bit of organisation though...  

If we are going to the effort of hiring cottages, would it be sensible to go for two nights and make a mini break out of it?

And if you are thinking of September, personally I'd appreciate earlier rather than later in the month - just as I might be quite big by then if project # 2 continues successfully...    But obviously check out what dates the others would prefer too...

B xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Bethany

I am looking at training to do hypnobirthing in the next few months (I am already a trained hypnotherapist) so what with me and the others on hand if you spring into labour it would be the second best place to hospital. And am sure with unflappable Suity and BingBong on Hand they could be stand in midwifes. LOL.

xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fraggles -  what a thought    

B xx


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

I would also be potentially interested - especially if there were other toddler mummies too. 


xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm interested.  Have voted for one night in UK, but happy to do two nights.  Like Bethany, dates would depend on when baby(ies??  ) due (  ), but think you should just book what works for the majority.
GIA tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I am feeling full of the joys of life today.
Anyway my thoughts are that we should consider somewhere within 2.5 hours from London so it isn't too much of a mare for people with LO's and if we can get a cottage(s) to go that way. Can anyone suggest location and anywhere that can house a large number of us eg 12-15 or where two cottages are close together?
I did a quick search last night for September (rather selfishly) I have booked to go for sunnier climes in October and places were already booked for September weekends eek.
Can anyone suggest anywhere please?
Thanks
xxx


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Upsy - I think it must be the Brighton effect!    I lived there for about 10 years and you just don't need to drive there. I'm now in another town which for the most part doesn't really need a car either. (Am missing 'my' sea - haven't been back since last April but I'm hoping to introduce the little ones to it when they're here. I was hoping to take the bump there but I think I've run out of time to do the train journey comfortably.)

Fraggles - I can't really commit to being phenomenally helpful - but I can have a quick check on a couple of websites and see if I can come up with anything this weekend. I did come across some 'tots travel' type websites the other day (whilst looking for family friendly stuff in Brighton) which might be worth a look as some of their offerings often seem to have several travel cots, sterilisers etc. for those bringing little ones so that there is less need to bring lots of kit. 

x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Crazywench how fab, obviously being without LO at the moment there are things I don't think of yet.

If you send me the details of the websites I can have a look.

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

you could try here:
http://www.babyfriendlyboltholes.co.uk/

other option is to perhaps consider Centre Parks - out of season I think prices are good, they all have a spa, and we could book several lodges or cottages or whatever...

Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Ooh I used to joke that the only reason I wanted children was so that I could go to Centre Parcs     I'd be up for that.

But I'll have a little look too to see if I can find anything

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Ooh GiaToo I might need borrow a child then.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

No - we can go to the Spa together and just act like children for now   
xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Good plan Gia. And I will have a bottle of wine besides me unless of course by then I am with bump also


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

crazy - howdy old Brightonian    you definitely must come up for a visit with the little ones.  In fact it would be great to have a mini gathering in Brighton sometime, not too far for the London lassies and the seafront paddling pool is lovely.  Would certainly suit me    


Fraggles - I'll get my thinking cap on about locations and practicalities.  Not that I ever travel any further than Swanage  


(GIAtoo - hope your feeling a bit less blurgggg   )


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Upsy at least you know it will definitely be worth expanding your comfort zone as you will be meeting up with awesome people  not that I am biased of course. I did find somewhere delicious in Cotswolds but just trying to get quotes.


Remind me how many LO's are there - babies and toddlers or older and how do people feel about June or September for potential dates?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

def september for me fraggles...don't think I'll be ready in June - although if everyone else is happy with June, I could give it a go...might mean you're all subjected to lots of crying (from me and the babies    )

if sept then I'll have 2 little ones aged approx 6mths - OMG, can't believe I'm saying that!!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

but suity how wonderful you can say that.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

indeed - both wonderful and yet terrifying   
although on a positive note I visited a local twins club today and there were several mums with babes there ranging from 9 weeks to 20 weeks and all the mums were doing so well...so that plus of course bingbong's brilliant example, gives me confidence that I'll be fine   

x


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

THis might sound like a really random option but I have just been looking at Yurt camping in Wales or Devon (posh camping really).  It looks like fun with lots of Yurt sites on farms etc which might be fun for the toddlers & not too expensive in September.  And a big Yurt can sleep up to 8 people.
Just a thought if cottages were too expensive or couldn't fit enough people in.
By the way, I'd prefer September as by then my new little person will be about 4 months old & my little man will be nearer age 4 than 3 (and hopefully finally doing wees and poos in toilets rather than his pants!)


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

absulutly no idea what a Yurt is but it sounds fun!!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yurts sound fab - it's like a big round tent with beds in....stayed in a real one with a nomad family in Mongolia years ago when travelling from beijing to Moscow....but am sure Devon or Wales would be just as good


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thought I'd put this link in so you can see what Yurts are. There's loads of places to go so it might be a case of working out what's most accessible to more people - they tend not to be near big towns! I'm sure between us though we'd be able to pick people up along the way.

www.theyurtfarm.co.uk

As I said its just a random thought mostly based on cheapness - not sure how people with tiny ones will feel espeically Bingbong & Suity with your twins! Will carry on thinking about cottage options though centreparks sounds fun & might give a good option for time alone with out little people as well as company together in the evenings. Problem with yurts is that if it rains in the evening & all the little people are in bed we will be limited for options for mummys - maybe not such as great idea after all?

/links


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Not so keen on the Yurts idea when pregnant, but can see it might be a good option for those with LOs   

Ideally would be nice to be somewhere where there are things to do, but obviously may not have that with a cottage (or two).

I'll try and have a look
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi All

If there are other toddlers going we may be up for it.  

Re ideas, have a look on the website 'Single with Kids' they do singles holiday and have some quite good ideas in UK and abroad.  I was thinking about doing a holiday with them at some point.

  to all

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

New thread this way with updated info http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256759.new#new

F x


----------

